

We’re Definitely in a Tech Bubble…Maybe  - adatta02
http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/trends/tech-bubble-opinions

======
sharemywin
Apple: how do they continue to stay as profitable as they are? Amazon: are
they really almost worth as much as walmart? Google: How much bigger can they
get? Ads sales will slow in down economy, they are already slowing. FB,
twitter, don't see alot of upside left. I think the problem with the public
market is alot of these companies have already milked their strategy. Are we
in a bubble now probably not but I don't know how much higher it goes either.

